# FS: Boesemani and Celebes Rainbows, green cory's, more



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I'll be moving soon (quite soon) and in the process of such, I'd like to thin out my current population. It's kinda difficult to give an exact number of each species in my tank, so I've indicated my best guessing range on a couple of these - kinda hard to get an accurate count in a 120gal jungle...

I have not added any new fish in months, so disease shouldn't be a concern.

green corydora - 5-7 of these - $1.50 each 
I know of at least 2M 1F, as I've had offspring off of the F once

male boesemani rainbows - $30 for all 3
blue/orange variety, excellent color, each at around 4inches

celebes rainbows - 1M 1F - $10 for both

pristella tetras - 5-7 of these - $3 for all

Above names are hyperlinked to click on for details about each fish. 
I'd prefer to sell each specie together and not 1 from here, 2 from there. Discount for buying more than a couple - we'll work something out.

May have other fish to sell as well.

I may also have tiger shrimp for sale for $3 each, just ask.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

celebes sold
tiger shrimp are sold out for now

others still available
feel free to make reasonable offer...


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm interested in your Pristellas


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm interested in the Boesemani rainbows!


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

pristellas gone - thanks ryan

rest still available


----------

